# 6V H3 to HID first try



## danjoo (Dec 14, 2009)

HI CPF.

I want to show my Hid builds to get it rated buy you Flashlight Pros. :thinking:

Iam not an electrican, just Light Hobbyist, maybe some electricans get some nightmare because of my use of the LIIon. :sigh:

When iam infected with hid this is my first kit i bought.
It is a motorcycle Hid Upgrade Kit rated at 35 Watt.
Accidently i buy a 12000k kit, till the bulb die i will use it.

I mod it to calculated 66 bulb watt, like posted here , posting #58.

It runs from 4P2S 18650 Laptop harvested LiIon Cells.
14,8V 5,2AH. 
The amps needed are normal to much for the cells but i really like to put those light in this small case.
The Light has a charge connector for a LiIon Wallcharger 14,8, without balancer.

Runtime on low can be close to one hour i guess.
The rubber wich hold the lens is in trouble after a few minutes because of the Heat.
It is activ cooled by a seperate switschable and dimmable 40mm fan.
But for the rubber is still to much, maybe the Light is to small for such a power.

The Diameter of the Reflector is 100mm.
Light is original with a H3 bulb, I buy something differrent an have to glue the bulb in place, very bad, next time t try to glue the wrong bulb to a fitting bulb socket.

Here are some Pics:

I Paint the Bezel in GITD paint because without the Light is dazzling me in the use. The grip is adjustable. The Fans switch and Pot is on the rear.
Fan is Connected to the 14,8 volt by a 5watt 10k Resistor inline with the Poti. Otherwise the Pot melt down and Kill the Fan. 






Here is the carge connector visible and the 470k lin Pot and the Light Main switsch(red).
To run the Light it has a main switsch to start the system, blue High Power Led inside, then the Fan and the light is ready to be startet by separat switches.





The Bezel with green Glow in the Dark, and the bulb is also glued in with blue GITD powder. Bulb is Just Cooling down...
Bulb is an Ceap China one wich comes with the Ballast Kit.
If Possible i like to buy a fatboy but what i read its very hard to get. 







Compared with my other 4300K HID.
The small ones Lens is broken in the first tests because of the heat.
Right now and for the picture it is a oven lens wich i buy from a local glazier, it is light amber tint. I dont light that cost some output, but i know no other source for this size of lens.

*Anybody know a source for good Lenses in this Size?*







And finaly some Beamshoots Distance is Measured by Google Maps.
Additional Infos on the Gif.











At the google pic is only one of the existing 3 windmills.






And finaly beamshoot gif together with my Other Hid Light.







Please let me know what you think guys.

Thanx 

Daniel


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 14, 2009)

Great photos, and nice work. Both of your HID modified lights are extremely impressive!


----------



## DM51 (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome to CPF, danjoo!

*Excellent* post. 

This looks very good indeed except for your socks :sick2: in the first photo - eeew :green: LOL

Could you slow down the changeover interval on the gif to ~2 seconds? It's difficult to read the information before it switches to the next frame.


----------



## danjoo (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanx for the comments.

Changing Intervall on the gif is now 3 seconds.

The feet in the socks is my Girlfriend. 



Did somebody know a source for 100 and 145 mm glass lens for this hids, fireproof and with less optical loss?

Is a posting in marketplace where to buy the right way?

I am new to the CPF I read alot around but not sure about this things. 

Greetings

Daniel


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 15, 2009)

danjoo said:


>



Welcome danjoo.....





That is one of the sweetest pictures I've seen in awhile!:twothumbs


----------



## DM51 (Dec 15, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> That is one of the sweetest pictures I've seen in awhile!:twothumbs


Agreed! Excellent avatar for you!


----------



## danjoo (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanx Guys,

not complete sharp but cool one.


Daniel


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Ooooohhhhh... me likey! :thumbsup:


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Dec 15, 2009)

OK:thinking: have some Q`s (fragen)
the mod 
did you only ad the pot meter 
or ad the pot meter+ finding the small pot meter and turning it up ,,??



the reflectors
the small 4INCH seems to throw better that the bigger one 
is that true ? 

do you have any pictures with a 35 watt


----------



## danjoo (Dec 15, 2009)

Isthereanybodyoutthere said:


> OK:thinking: have some Q`s (fragen)
> the mod
> did you only ad the pot meter
> or ad the pot meter+ finding the small pot meter and turning it up ,,??



I use the half mod from user "morepower", i find the small smd potentiometer and turn it to max output but i do not solder additional resistor there.
The only one resistor added is the pot to the big pink resistor.



Isthereanybodyoutthere said:


> the reflectors
> the small 4INCH seems to throw better that the bigger one
> is that true ?
> 
> do you have any pictures with a 35 watt



Sorry i havent mounted the lights with un modded ballast, no pics with 35 watt.

Maybe i have not aligned the big reflector proper for the Beamshoots. In Live it look different the bigger reflektor have the better trow like expected, for the same bulb typ.

I think some beamshoot comparison against a wall is required.

Moment.... :thinking:


Daniel


----------



## danjoo (Dec 15, 2009)

I take some shoots indoor because its cold... :thinking:

Distance is about 3 meters against a light blue wall.
Both lights on the same distance for sure.
Isolator Ceramic thing is removed on both bulbs.

Left Side:
12000K Bulb 4inch reflector

Right Side:
4300K Bulb 5,7 inch reflector

I take that pictures wich show the best what i see.
the visible beam diameter is bigger on the blue beam.

All pics on the same settings except the exposure time.

1/40sec 28mm F14 ISO200






1/125sec 28mm F14 ISO200






1/400sec 28mm F14 ISO200





The beam of the bigger reflector is smaller in diameter at 3 meter, for me a indication that the trow is better.? :thinking:


daniel


----------



## Patriot (Dec 15, 2009)

:welcome:


Impressive work danjoo. Thanks for posting it all for us. I enjoyed reading through your info.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 15, 2009)

Your 4300K HID sure has a nice, tight spot! I love how well it throws and brightly lights up the tower in your above beamshots; especially on high power.


----------



## danjoo (Dec 16, 2009)

@Patriot
Thanx 

@Bluebeam22
Report for this 4300K Light will be done today as soon as possible.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice. I want to do a similar mod with my halogen spotlight. I have been looking at 12V setups but the SLA cells are heavy. I hadn't considered a 6V setup.

I think you should pay close attention to the charge circuit used in the light. If it over charges the cells past 4.2V (each), you _could _ be increasing your risk of a fire/vent incident.

Nice work!!


----------



## Norm (Dec 17, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> Nice. I want to do a similar mod with my halogen spotlight. I have been looking at 12V setups but the SLA cells are heavy.


I'm waiting on one of these to replace the gel cell in my HID *ZIPPY Flightmax 5000mAh 4S1P 15C*
Norm


----------



## danjoo (Dec 17, 2009)

@kramer

My setup is not running at 6 Volt, is was just a 6 Volt Light bevor I mod it.

Yes i know the risk is real that i get some problem with this cells.
For the next Light I work with Balance connector.

This 6 Volt Light is really Small i need some force to Press the Balast Housing in it, It was a complett mess to put all the wires in it!


@Norm
This batterie is better for use like that. But, this is not Possible with my small light. In my light the cells are not a compact pack, the are single distibuted and wired in the Housing.

I use this LiIon because i getr them for free harvestet from Laptops.
Its not Optimum, Lipoly solution is the better One. :thumbsup:

Daniel


----------

